# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Using AVP Tool

## stuartk

Hi All

When using the AVP tool is it best to run it in Safe Mode?

The reason I ask is that instructions state this but when I scan in Safe Mode I get a warning saying Safe Mode - Restart Computer.

Regards

----------


## DVi

You can see "Scan computer in Safe Mode" during installation if AVPTool cannot start his driver.

----------


## stuartk

> You can see "Scan computer in Safe Mode" during installation if AVPTool cannot start his driver.


So is Safe Mode the best way to use AVP Tool?

Regards

----------


## Rene-gad

> So is Safe Mode the best way to use AVP Tool?


The question is: What would you like to use AVPTool for? For rootkit searching is the safe mode absolutely useless, for healing of file infectors is possible.

----------

